# Need recommendations for Baguio City



## RLV (May 31, 2016)

I am a recent resident of Baguio City, living just off KM4 Asin Road/Munoz Drive/Bauang-Baguio Road, on the side of the hill facing south. I would appreciate greatly all recommendations for the following:

Reliable high speed Internet connection (I've tried the local complex's connection, Tattoo and SmartBro, all of which are usually very slow, and oftentimes just not there!!!) I haven't looked too far into it, but I don't think fiber optic is available here???

A good - but not terribly expensive - dentist

Good health insurance for my girlfriend - I'm over the age limit!

A good dermatologist (for her occasional minor problem)

Thanks in anticipation,

Loren - now a resident of Baguio City


----------



## UltraFJ40 (May 20, 2014)

RLV said:


> I am a recent resident of Baguio City, living just off KM4 Asin Road/Munoz Drive/Bauang-Baguio Road, on the side of the hill facing south. I would appreciate greatly all recommendations for the following:
> 
> Reliable high speed Internet connection (I've tried the local complex's connection, Tattoo and SmartBro, all of which are usually very slow, and oftentimes just not there!!!) I haven't looked too far into it, but I don't think fiber optic is available here???
> 
> ...


Hi Loren, while I cannot offer you any help I did want to say welcome to the forum.

I'm sure you'll find a great group of knowledgeable people that are more than willing to offer help.

Mabuhay


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Hi RLV, I don't live in Baguio either but find a really nice Dental office because they don't charge much for Dentistry here, I had my sons two teeth pulled out and I think the total cost was 800 pesos in a very nice Air Conditioned office.

I've hear that there is Fiber Optic in Baguio so try PLDT, don't call you'll need to go into the office, calling by phone is a wasted effort on nearly every endeavor you approach it basically requires that we go to the office, call centers will be very friendly they'll agree with everyone thing you say and nothing will ever get hooked up because that's not the way things work here unfortunately and they don't want to argue. 

Dermatologist? if it's minor I think Mercury Drug could recommend something, they sell quality products and medications.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

RLV said:


> I am a recent resident of Baguio City, living just off KM4 Asin Road/Munoz Drive/Bauang-Baguio Road, on the side of the hill facing south. I would appreciate greatly all recommendations for the following:
> 
> Reliable high speed Internet connection (I've tried the local complex's connection, Tattoo and SmartBro, all of which are usually very slow, and oftentimes just not there!!!) I haven't looked too far into it, but I don't think fiber optic is available here???
> 
> ...


Hi Loren,

With moderator tools, I'm showing you are using PLDT at this time. If available there, PLDT has high speed fiber. It's expensive but I'm told well worth it.

For medical references try The Filipino Doctor. It's a good start but better to have an expat reference to make sure of quality medical care.



Regards

Jet Lag


----------



## SierraMadreMe (Mar 26, 2015)

As Jet Lag suggested PLDT does have several choices for internet.Just remember that when they use the phrase "speeds up to",that it actually does not guarantee the speed advertised,and will likely be much slower.I had HomeBro for years,and though it was not particularly fast,it was faster than dial-up,it was inexpensive,and it was probably the most reliable service for anything that I ever have signed up for in the PI. (no wonder PLDT wanted to phase it out).

Recently,Smart (now owned by PLDT) contacted me stating that HomeBro was being phased out (as I said up post),and that they would move me to PLDT Ultera,all the while stating that it was unlimited service,and that it was as fast,or faster than HomeBro. PLDT Ultera for me,has proven to be slow...unreliable and simply maddening since they installed it.I probably could not be any more dissatisfied with a service as I am with this pile of garbage.

They even gave me a router,and then told me to not change the password.? I may do that anyway..you know..as a protest of sorts.

I have heard that Globe is even worse than PLDT. I don't know how that could be,but that is what I have heard.I guess you have to be really bad...to be called worse than PLDT.LOL

Good luck finding a dentist.Nothing puts the fear in me like having to go to the dentist...I'd rather take a whoopin.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Internet plans*



SierraMadreMe said:


> As Jet Lag suggested PLDT does have several choices for internet.Just remember that when they use the phrase "speeds up to",that it actually does not guarantee the speed advertised,and will likely be much slower.I had HomeBro for years,and though it was not particularly fast,it was faster than dial-up,it was inexpensive,and it was probably the most reliable service for anything that I ever have signed up for in the PI. (no wonder PLDT wanted to phase it out).
> 
> Recently,Smart (now owned by PLDT) contacted me stating that HomeBro was being phased out (as I said up post),and that they would move me to PLDT Ultera,all the while stating that it was unlimited service,and that it was as fast,or faster than HomeBro. PLDT Ultera for me,has proven to be slow...unreliable and simply maddening since they installed it.I probably could not be any more dissatisfied with a service as I am with this pile of garbage.


SierraMadreMe, is the HomeBro plan a WiFi unit with the antenna on top of the roof? Because those type of hookups are real depressing and yes Globe is worse, you wouldn't want to deal with both the call center and the main office. 

I feel if you can manage to get a PLDT DSL to an area you should have a fairly good connection, anything with those WiFi units (antenna on the roof) is depressing. PLDT offered a DSL, Landline package, if I didn't take the landline I wouldn't have been hooked up ... and I added the SIM card it's been good to me now going on 3 years, the landline turned out to be a good addition.


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

RLV said:


> I am a recent resident of Baguio City, living just off KM4 Asin Road/Munoz Drive/Bauang-Baguio Road, on the side of the hill facing south. I would appreciate greatly all recommendations for the following:
> 
> Reliable high speed Internet connection (I've tried the local complex's connection, Tattoo and SmartBro, all of which are usually very slow, and oftentimes just not there!!!) I haven't looked too far into it, but I don't think fiber optic is available here???
> 
> ...


Welcome to the Forum.

We are stationed near Gibraltar, and our internet is Globe, 1299, works 95% of the times, and the 5%, I suspect they throttle once the limit is reached. I was told making a scene with globe will ensure same good speed throughout the month  

They set it up fast, and free calls to globe landlines too are bundled in, as the landline is provided FOC with the connection. Don't worry about wires, the locals know how to fix a wire even in the middle of a jungle, and even if that meant crossing some neighbour's areas.

I can't help you about Derma and Dentist, though a good solution for coverage would be Phi Health, as spouse can ride on the filipino spouse' scheme. You just need to add your name somewhere. The Phil Health near Teacher's camp will help you on that.

I spend half a year there, but avoid the town during weekends and public holidays- Baguio comes to a stand still with the massive influx of vehicles from other places.

PS, medical isn't that expensive, so I won't fret not. The only dentist I took a relative is near the public market- where the Trancoville Jeeps stop.

PS, I have seen a golf course there, I would love to know more about it as a Golf Friend is interested to Golf up there in Baguio. 

Are you in a house or apartment ?


----------



## SierraMadreMe (Mar 26, 2015)

M.C.A. said:


> SierraMadreMe, is the HomeBro plan a WiFi unit with the antenna on top of the roof? Because those type of hookups are real depressing and yes Globe is worse, you wouldn't want to deal with both the call center and the main office.
> 
> I feel if you can manage to get a PLDT DSL to an area you should have a fairly good connection, anything with those WiFi units (antenna on the roof) is depressing. PLDT offered a DSL, Landline package, if I didn't take the landline I wouldn't have been hooked up ... and I added the SIM card it's been good to me now going on 3 years, the landline turned out to be a good addition.


Yes.What I had was Homebro wifi.It worked great 95% of the time at least.It wasn't lightning fast,but it was dependable.Of course it was sold to me as "unlimited",but they adjusted that a couple years later.I only fond out about that when all of a sudden my speed went in the toilet.I have to admit...that ticked me off.

PLDT has proven in the short time I have had it..to be slow..and unreliable.I wonder if they think that they will get me to buy a faster plan ($) by giving me slow speed and reliability issues? Ha.

I read in the news that the President elect told the Telecomms to start delivering better service or he will let foreign companies in.He said the same thing to the electric companies.Only way to get them to improve service is to threaten with allowing foreign competition in...this protectionist attitude will never result in better service,or affordable options either.


----------



## JakeSaPI (Sep 9, 2014)

HI RLV: I lived on down the hill from you, been here about 10 years. My 2 cents worth: 

There is no reliable high speed Internet in Baguio. The best you can do is PLDT DSL, it is down the hill that far.

Dentist - Dr. Madayag Telention - rm 206 Pelizloy Centrum. Ok, lower Sesson on the right as you are going up the hill. There is a little Goldy Locks bakery and you go up the stairs to the left, 2nd floor and down the hall. She is good, you get what you pay for.

Health Insurance - Phil Health - great for the cost. No idea what else is out there.

Dermatologist - can't remember her name but just below SM when you cross the street is BPI. Just to the right of the BPI door is access to the upper level of the building. Go to 2nd floor and turn right. There is a Dermatologist office there. Lady doctor, very good, she has help me several times.

Welcome to Baguio. Good luck.


----------



## JakeSaPI (Sep 9, 2014)

Just another thought - the toughest thing about living in Baguio is finding stuff. There is a lot available here, but you have to find it, not so easy. No one stop shopping in Baguio, no parking either. If you are stuck finding something feel free to email me, I'm happy to help if I can.


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

JakeSaPI said:


> Just another thought - the toughest thing about living in Baguio is finding stuff. There is a lot available here, but you have to find it, not so easy. No one stop shopping in Baguio, no parking either. If you are stuck finding something feel free to email me, I'm happy to help if I can.


 Serious question.

Where can I get a Residual Current Device ?  

The Handyman and SM and all hardware stores insisted that is not recommended in Philippines and sold me a simple circuit breaker with earth wire. And the electrician who did our house insisted that earthing is redundant in Philippines.

PS, whole heartedly agree about the traffic and all. Come long holidays, we run away from Baguio, as the town is flooded with tourists all on brand new cars and have no clue where to go. 

The South drive is procession and so is Leonard Wood Road.

And of course, the traffic starts building along Marcos Highway, just after the U Need - if you are coming to town.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

If you can find one I'm not sure it would work. You would need to supply an earth to it for starters.


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

Gary D said:


> If you can find one I'm not sure it would work. You would need to supply an earth to it for starters.


Ah, welcome to Philippines  

While on one side things defy belief, like putting up apartments that don't have safe emergency exists and are not visibly able to withstand earthquakes, on the other side the administration congratulates itself for have "Shake Drills"


----------



## hogrider (May 25, 2010)

simonsays said:


> Serious question.
> 
> Where can I get a Residual Current Device ?
> 
> ...


I couldn't find them in Davao either, (don't believe they are available in country), so I took my own Consumer Unit with 4 section of RCD's and MCB's with me from Dubai. I will make my own earthing arrangements in my house that we are in process of building.


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

hogrider said:


> I couldn't find them in Davao either, (don't believe they are available in country), so I took my own Consumer Unit with 4 section of RCD's and MCB's with me from Dubai. I will make my own earthing arrangements in my house that we are in process of building.


Good to know that the whole country does not want to use a basic safety equipment.

I am getting it from Singapore, for my next trip down to PH.

Sorry for the thread drift, but without an earthing arrangement, will the RCD work ?  I am not an electrician, but wondering if the electricians know how to do a earth.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

simonsays said:


> Good to know that the whole country does not want to use a basic safety equipment.
> 
> I am getting it from Singapore, for my next trip down to PH.
> 
> Sorry for the thread drift, but without an earthing arrangement, will the RCD work ?  I am not an electrician, but wondering if the electricians know how to do a earth.


The electricians will not know how to do an earth. Power in the Philippines is hot to ground not hot to neutral with a clean earth like we are used to in the west. I sent my brother in law a simple consumer unit with switch connect and two MCBs. No one knows how to connect it up, not the local electrician or power company engineer. It will stay in it's box until I next visit.


----------



## JakeSaPI (Sep 9, 2014)

Yea the electric - took me a while to get this into my head. As I understand it, looking at the black and white wires, if they bothered with colors, I have some connections that are 3 green wires. Anyway, the current is AC, so at one point in the phase white is positive and black negative, an instant later black is positive and white is negative. No need for ground as they ground each other as they alternate. I have ground run in my house and it doesn't seem to do diddlely. I also have appliances you can touch and feel current. Be careful in the shower.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

JakeSaPI said:


> Yea the electric - took me a while to get this into my head. As I understand it, looking at the black and white wires, if they bothered with colors, I have some connections that are 3 green wires. Anyway, the current is AC, so at one point in the phase white is positive and black negative, an instant later black is positive and white is negative. No need for ground as they ground each other as they alternate. I have ground run in my house and it doesn't seem to do diddlely. I also have appliances you can touch and feel current. Be careful in the shower.


 Colour coding in the Philippines seems to be a forgotten art. Assuming Black is hot and white Neutral/Ground the white wire voltage wise stays where it is and the voltage on the Black (hot) is the one that is changing 60 times a second. For 0.5 of a cycle it will be up to 230V positive of the white wire and for the other 0.5 of a cycle will be 230V negative of the white wire. Please note these colours may be reversed or totally different depending on the electricials preferance or what was available at the time.

If you feel current when you touch an appliance find the ground wire which has likely been tucked up inside and forgotten and connect it to a ground stake.


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

JakeSaPI said:


> I also have appliances you can touch and feel current. Be careful in the shower.


in our new house, the only shock we get is Static  Baguio and woolen blankets - nice recipe for static.

However, our Panasonic in line heater or any other appliance is shock free - So Far !

Time to get an RCD in any case.


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

Gary D said:


> Colour coding in the Philippines seems to be a forgotten art.
> 
> If you feel current when you touch an appliance find the ground wire which has likely been tucked up inside and forgotten and connect it to a ground stake.


Fully agree about the color codes. My recently completed house has Yellow, Green, & Black randomly strung between Entrance Panel, Switches, Lights, & Wall plugins. Some circuits have the same colors running to both sides and some are mixed. The only thing consistent is the orange loom they ran the wiring in & the black tape holding it all together.

They don't seem to understand "Grounding wire", about all you can do is take care of it yourself as it is like talking to a brick wall to try to explain. Talk about a "Deer in the headlights" look, it's almost comical. Almost seems as if they feel they have better electricity than the rest of the world, or maybe smarter so it knows it is not supposed to shock you. LOL

Fred


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

fmartin_gila said:


> Fully agree about the color codes. My recently completed house has Yellow, Green, & Black randomly strung between Entrance Panel, Switches, Lights, & Wall plugins. Some circuits have the same colors running to both sides and some are mixed. The only thing consistent is the orange loom they ran the wiring in & the black tape holding it all together.
> 
> They don't seem to understand "Grounding wire", about all you can do is take care of it yourself as it is like talking to a brick wall to try to explain. Talk about a "Deer in the headlights" look, it's almost comical. Almost seems as if they feel they have better electricity than the rest of the world, or maybe smarter so it knows it is not supposed to shock you. LOL
> 
> Fred


Same where we live too. Same thought process all over. At first I thought they had not been taught. 
Finally realized you can't fix s_____. About the only builders that might have a clue would be the contractors that build malls, or Jollibee and Mc Donalds restaurants.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

fmartin_gila said:


> Fully agree about the color codes. My recently completed house has Yellow, Green, & Black randomly strung between Entrance Panel, Switches, Lights, & Wall plugins. Some circuits have the same colors running to both sides and some are mixed. The only thing consistent is the orange loom they ran the wiring in & the black tape holding it all together.
> 
> They don't seem to understand "Grounding wire", about all you can do is take care of it yourself as it is like talking to a brick wall to try to explain. Talk about a "Deer in the headlights" look, it's almost comical. Almost seems as if they feel they have better electricity than the rest of the world, or maybe smarter so it knows it is not supposed to shock you. LOL
> 
> Fred


During floods they have more deaths from electrocution than drowning.


----------

